# CZ Owners Manual



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just purchased a 75 Compact. The manual with the gun is written in Czech. Can you get an english version anywhere?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://czusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/files/cz75_en.pdf

There you go Comrad, Very nice pistol.


----------



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot. That is what I needed. I like this site, very helpful people here.


----------



## jcladian (Apr 20, 2013)

you might want to google "cz 75 armorer's manual" while you are rtfm-ing. i've found that exceptionally handy over the years. i'm sure it's still out there.


----------

